# Blast from the Past: V



## torbaykiwi (Oct 12, 2001)

*how about V*

Gidday I'm Richard K

One of my favorite sci-fi shows isn't here.

It was called V - The Final Battle

It had a mini-serie and at least two seaons after that.

Just wondering if a mini forum can be set up over here.

Torbaykiwi


----------



## MythingLink (Oct 13, 2001)

What you might want to do is post in the General Discussion area asking if people would like to see a "V" mini-forum.  We'd really need to see if there was any interest in one.


----------



## angelle myst (Jul 20, 2002)

Did anybody used to watch a mini-series called 'V'? It was so cheesy, but a cool kinda cheesy  Havent seen it mentioned around here anywhere and was just curious? I might start a thread and ask actually...hmm...


----------



## Dave (Jul 20, 2002)

*V*

Yes, I remember the 'hamster eaters'.

I loved the first few TV films, but I missed the later mini-series because the BBC showed them all in one single holiday week, and then they are usually shown late at night if repeated (very rarely).


----------



## Annette (Jul 20, 2002)

I remember watching this a young child, used to stay up late watching it. Used to scare the hell out of me. I have to admit I've got it on video now. Looking at it now it is quite cheezy but there you go. 

One thing which sticks in my memory is of the young girl giving birth to an 'alien' baby.


annette


----------



## Krystal (Jul 21, 2002)

Yeah I see it, it was cool. My brother and I never missed it.   Totally love the acting of Marc Singer and I think it was Michael Ironside in it.  

I totally love all the story about the alien baby,  the parents romance, the birth and later.  One thing I also will never forget of this series is the dish of the aliens, the rats. :dead: 

It was cool, I think it was a very good series by the time it was broadcast. 

Krystal


----------



## Gemsong (Jul 23, 2002)

I enjoyed it. I still watch it. They released the first part of the mini series on DVD. I don't know how long it's been out though.


----------



## DarkCity545 (Jul 23, 2002)

It was cheesy but fun to watch  I particulary liked the people who was so easily fooled in the begining and would not listen to anyone.

Does anyone remember how it ended?  How did they get rid of the "visitors" for the life of me I can't remember!


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 23, 2002)

Is there another thread about this?  I was sure I posted in this thread a couple of days ago?  Weird.....

Anyway, the gist of my post was that I TOTALLY remember this show.  My mother must have been very irresponsible because she let me stay up late to watch this when I was little (I mean like 7 or 8!).  I clearly remember the hamster eating scene when Marc Singer is hidden in the walls/ventilation shaft.  I also remember really crapping myself when that teenage girl gave birth to the half-alien.  :errrr:

I thought the scenes fairly near the beginning of the series/movies with the kids spray-painting over the posters of the 'friendly' visitors with large red 'V's a la the series logo were great.  

It was pretty amazing that people were portrayed as being so easily fooled - I think reactions are much more likely to be the opposite.


----------



## Dave (Jul 23, 2002)

Was this the post you saw?



> V the Next Generation.
> 
> <<Kenneth Johnson, creator of TV series V,is talking with WB about reviving the show. "It's come up over and over again, and I'm talking to a couple of guys at Warners," Johnson reportedly said. "I have a notion of a way to do the second generation."
> 
> Johnson added, "I think the way the story would have to play out is that, at the end of the original miniseries, we send a signal for help out to another alien race that is supposedly the Visitors' enemies. This story would pick up from there. The sea levels have dropped 50 feet, and Faye Grant and Marc Singer are the matriarch and patriarch of the resistance. There's a whole generation of young people who have grown up not knowing anything except occupation. Suddenly there is a new group of people who are saying, 'Hey, we got your message and we're here to help.' But are they here to help? That's the question: are we trading Hitler for Mussolini or vice versa?">>



I haven't heard any more about this.


----------



## Annette (Jul 23, 2002)

Wouldn't it be good if they did another series??


annette


----------



## Krystal (Jul 23, 2002)

Interesting article about V  The Next Generation.(It sounds like Start Trek)
Sounds interesting, if they don't do to it the same that they want to do to Galactica.  At least their thinking in the old actors.  

Krystal :rain:


----------



## Dave (Aug 3, 2002)

The complete ministries "V - The Final Battle" has just been released on video and DVD.


----------



## DarkCity545 (Aug 3, 2002)

I have the first one can't wait to get the final battle its not here in the states yet  until the end of august or the first of september can't remember.


----------



## Brit Chick (Aug 5, 2002)

I have ALL the mini-series and then then TV episodes on tape and STILL watch them.  Its a great way to spend a couple of days.

I remember being really disappointed at the way they just stopped the TV series - it just ended at an episode with no real conclusions, just like they were not expecting to have to end it.  I guess thats probably what happened !

Its nearly 20 years old now but I still watch it and think it stacks up to the new stuff we get today - the whole concept I mean.  

Plus, don't know if it is just me,   but was there something sexy about Michael Ironside's Ham Tyler ?!?!

Not entirely sure I agree with Krystal about Marc Singer's acting - I thought he was a bit awkward sometimes - but that could have been those spray painted tight jeans of his !!!! LOL

I'd love to see them revive it, even if it were just for a couple of made for TV films, you know, like they did with the other Kenneth Johnson classic - Alien Nation.


----------



## Krystal (Aug 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Brit Chick _
> [B
> Not entirely sure I agree with Krystal about Marc Singer's acting - I thought he was a bit awkward sometimes - but that could have been those spray painted tight jeans of his !!!! LOL
> [/B]



I know he's not the best, but I always have admire him specially because of Beastmaster. :blush:  Probably was the jeans.  

Krystal


----------



## DarkCity545 (Aug 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Brit Chick _
> *I have ALL the mini-series and then then TV episodes on tape and STILL watch them.  Its a great way to spend a couple of days.
> *



the series is now on dvd  i just bought the "final battle" and it is great.  

and for mark singer, it WAS the jeans


----------



## Eway (Aug 7, 2002)

I watched the mini-series and a couple of episodes I have on VHS just a couple of weeks ago.  Both my sister and I were big "V" fans.  We would have "V" parties hit all the conventions.  I'm a member of a V web forum thing...I'll post the link if any of you want to check it out.  There's quite a bit of activity there but I don't keep up with all of it!

http://www.mindpulse.com/users/lizlady/index.htm

http://www.enqueue.com/v/Extras/img-visitor-alphabet.gif


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Aug 24, 2002)

Haven't seen it myself, but we do have them on video wher I work though


----------



## angelle myst (Oct 7, 2002)

lol, i dont even remember starting this thread *confuzzled* but great to see so many other ppl loved it too!



> Does anyone remember how it ended? How did they get rid of the "visitors" for the life of me I can't remember!


Didnt they end flying the spaceship into space and killing Diana (was that her name, the evil woman alien?)

xxx


----------



## Eway (Oct 7, 2002)

The show ended when the Supreme Commander of the visitors called for a "cease fire" and announced that he was coming to meet "Elizabeth"...daughter of Robin and Brian.  Diana didn't die but was basically stripped of her command.  

The final scene was Jeff Yager--Kyle (I think) followed Elizabeth onto the Supreme Commanders ship not wanting Elizabeth to go to the Visitors planet and never see him again.


----------



## Annette (Oct 8, 2002)

If anyones interested hubby is selling 3 tapes of V on ebay. His username is simonjshort.  Just a hint!!!!!!! LOL


annette


----------



## angelle myst (Oct 8, 2002)

I have no money i just spent my last money on S5 of XF's lol.

I was sure i remember them flying into space on this ship to stop an attack on earth. But i guess i could be getting it mixed it up with a number of other shows


----------



## Eway (Oct 8, 2002)

That may have been the end of the mini-series.

I was explaining the end of the weekly series.


----------



## angelle myst (Oct 10, 2002)

Ohhh, that must be it then, thankies 

xxx


----------



## Dave (Feb 2, 2003)

According to SciFi Wire, the writer Kenneth Johnson told Dark Horizons that a sequel to his SF TV miniseries V is still possible. "At this point I am talking to NBC and Warners about a three- or four-hour sequel. No deal is in place, but I'm hopeful."

So, the 'Hamster eaters' may be back on our screens!


----------



## Annette (Feb 2, 2003)

Hehehe can't wait to see that!!!!!

annette


----------



## Quill (Feb 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dave _
> *
> So, the 'Hamster eaters' may be back on our screens! *



I wouldn't mind seeing that.  I still love V, cheesy or not--probably more because it reminds me of watching it as a kid.


----------



## Eway (Feb 17, 2003)

NEW - 2/16/03 - KEN JOHNSON wrote ilana -- "Still just working out a deal with NBC and Warners -- which should take another few weeks, then I'll have to write it, then they'll have to decide if they want to go to production.  Many bridges to cross. Hold your excitement. K."  FYI ppl, Jane Badler, Marc Singer and Faye Grant have been signed on to do the new "V!"


----------



## HeyLynny (May 13, 2003)

The last time this was aired on TV, I taped it and I still have it.  Those tapes have to be at least 10 years old by now.  I wonder if they still work.  I thought this was a great mini series.  They used to air it every year for a while and then stopped altogether.  I have seen them on sale at e-bay though.


----------



## Dave (Jun 9, 2003)

*V: The Second Generation update*



> _from SCIFI WIRE_
> 
> *NBC Revisiting V *
> 
> ...



I found a copy of the full Variety article (sorry it repeats the same thing):



> _Leaping lizards:_
> 
> NBC is reviving "V," the landmark 1980s sci-fi mini about an alien invasion of Earth.Peacock has made a script commitment to Warner Bros. TV for a three-hour telepic dubbed "V: The Second Generation," with original mini creator Kenneth Johnson set to write, direct and exec produce.
> 
> ...


----------



## Annette (Jun 10, 2003)

It doesn't sound too bad from the description. If it is made I'll give it a go. 

annette


----------



## Brit Chick (Jun 10, 2003)

me too - lets hope they can get a lot of the original cast on board as that would really give it a boost from the start - plus I do love continuity.    Fingers crossed it gets made!


----------



## HeyLynny (Jun 21, 2003)

*YES!!!*

I will definately be checking that out!!!!!


----------



## Arc_Angel (Jun 28, 2003)

I absolutely loved V, I'll check that out too


----------



## Athena293 (Jul 29, 2003)




----------



## Athena293 (Jul 29, 2003)

And "V" Is Back!!  


I'm so excited. I had friends who went to Northwestern with Jane Badler and if she wasn't going to come back as Diana, there's no way I would've watched. I also hear that Faye Grant and Marc Singer are reprising their roles. I'm glad, but wouldn't have missed them as much as Badler.


Unfortunately, Michael Ironside probably won't return but Robert Englund might. (Guess he's had enough of the _Freddie movies_).


Thankfully, Kenneth Johnson's coming back to man the helm & it's supposed to pick up where the original miniseries left off.  I believe I read that the second miniseries and weekly series are going to be ignored.

   :rolly2: :clown: :blah:

Andddd....no Starchild!


----------



## Brit Chick (Jul 29, 2003)

wot !!!! no Michael Ironside - why not ???????

I always thought there was something damn sexy about Ham Tyler 

OK , guess I'll have to keep watching reruns SeaQuest - its a pretty naff show but he is the only thing makes it worth watching!


----------



## Athena293 (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brit Chick _
> *wot !!!! no Michael Ironside - why not ???????
> 
> I always thought there was something damn sexy about Ham Tyler*



Me too.  I loved him.  He has such a neat voice and commanding manner.  He didn't take any garbage from anyone & I loved when he and Diana went at it.

I was hopeful when he showed up on ER for part of a season, early in the series, but I think that's when he left to do another show (maybe Seaquest )?

Well, we call always hope.


:crazy: :freak4:


----------



## Dave (Aug 11, 2003)

*adding poll*

With this new series greenlighted, is there more interest in this now? I'll be watching it, and I never saw all the original ones either. They must be due for some repeats.


----------



## Arc_Angel (Aug 12, 2003)

I think V is awesome so I voted Yes


----------



## Dave (Sep 23, 2003)

So, V is returning as a continuation/remake? 

You do realise that if we donâ€™t show TPTB how much we want this continuation, they could still cancel it? Iâ€™m very surprised that there isnâ€™t more interest in this new series. I never got to see them all, but what I did see was good.

And I don't just mean interest at AsciFi. I've looked around various boards and there are few posts. There are very few websites. If you compare that with the messages and websites for bringing back Farscape, or to make Battlestar Galactica a continuation rather than a remake.

While the original series spawned soundtracks, comic books, trading cards, action figures, and even a game for the Commodore 64, the recent interest in the property has thus far brought only DVDs: V: The Original Miniseries was released back in July 2001 and the sequel, V: The Final Battle, was released in August 2002.

Warner Bros. and NBC aren't the only ones to capitalize on remakes of 60s, 70s & 80s favourites. The Sci Fi Channel began production on the new Battlestar Galactica series in March 2003; Star Trek continues forever; the Twilight Zone and Outer Limits were resurrected briefly, a Thunderbirds movie and a Captain Scarlet TV series are in production, and Blakesâ€™ 7 is always rumoured to be near to a comeback.

What I want to know is why is V never re-shown on TV?


----------



## captainneelix (Sep 24, 2003)

*V was Awesome*

I thought that "V" was an awesome show. If it returns, I will definately watch it. I would also post in a "V" forum here on the site.


----------



## Amidala (Apr 21, 2004)

*V*

Does anyone remember the V films? 
I think they were about in the 70's I remember watching the tapes as a small child, 
They were like aliens and there was a good one who I used to like he was called willie and was really sweet!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: V*

Wasn't Willie played by Robert Englund, who went on to play Freedy Kruger in the Elm Street movies? 

 Pop quiz: who played the male lead?


----------



## dwndrgn (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: V*

Yup, remember that mini-series. I loved it. And yes Robert Englund did play Willie, the one alien who was sweet on one of the humans.  The male lead was played by Marc Singer (oh what a bod!) who also was in Beastmaster (another really bad movie that I loved!)


----------



## erickad71 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: V*

Actually it was from the 80's and it was a tv series. At least it was over here in the states. The aliens looked like reptiles and yes that was Freddy Krueger. By the male lead, do you mean the tv reporter?

Here are a couple of links to some sites that have information about the show.

http://www.geocities.com/Athens/Forum/4015/v.html
http://www.geocities.com/TelevisionCity/9348/v.htm
http://www.movieprop.com/V/originalV.htm


----------



## Foxbat (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: V*

I was also a fan of this series but they ended up giving it a late night slot and I always seemed to have to get up early for work. Consequently, I missed most of it but liked very much what I did see. Surely this series is a candidate for release on DVD (perhaps it already has been released?)


----------



## Brian G Turner (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: V*

Heh, good call on the pop quiz. 

 What else was Marc Singer in? He wasn't the Midnight Cowboy in that TV series, was he?


----------



## mac1 (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: V*



			
				Foxbat said:
			
		

> I was also a fan of this series but they ended up giving it a late night slot and I always seemed to have to get up early for work. Consequently, I missed most of it but liked very much what I did see. Surely this series is a candidate for release on DVD (perhaps it already has been released?)


Yeah, love V. It came out on DVD in 2002 (I bought it the week it came out ).

There were 3 series in total. The Original Mininseries, V: The Final Battle, and the full length series. The DVD contains the miniseries and the final battle, which together amount to over 7 hours of V. I was never a big fan of the spinoff series, but the original series' two included on the 3 disc dvd are well worth a watch.

Yep Willie was indeed played by Robert Englund, Donovan was indeed played by Marc Singer, and wasn't Faye Grant hot as Parish.  

BTW, I think the miniseries and the final battle are also available to buy seperately on DVD, but seeing as their story is continuos it makes more sense to get the boxset. I payed £30 for it two years ago, you can probably pick it up much cheaper than that now.


----------



## Amidala (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: V*

Isnt Diana a wench...she needed a good slap her!


----------



## dwndrgn (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: V*



			
				I said:
			
		

> Heh, good call on the pop quiz.
> 
> What else was Marc Singer in? He wasn't the Midnight Cowboy in that TV series, was he?


I don't know if he was in Midnight Cowboy but he mostly did a long string of bad movies like Beastmaster and a more recent one called Slasher something.  If he weren't so cute I'd consider him not worth seeing  .  The one really good one he did was 'If You Could See What I Hear' which was based on a true story about a blind musician.  Good movie to see.


----------



## Morning Star (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: V*

The scene where the reporter tears off the aliens human mask, exposing what they really were, was one that haunted my childhood.


----------



## The Master™ (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: V*

*Waves hands about excitedly*

I've got some of the V series on VHS tape... Okay, I know that isn't a good thing these days, but at the time I was really psyched... I used to get pretty much anything Sci-Fi/Fantasy related... Just ask Morning Star - I recently gave him a VHS tape of a crappy 80's Sci-Fi movie!!! HAHAHA!!  

BTW, series was in 1985... And Diana was hot in that uniform, even if she needed a damned good slap from time to time!!! Best actor in the series had to be Michael Ironside - much underrated actor... Was in Scanners, Starship Troopers, ER, etc!!! Plays a good baddy and a nasty goody...


----------



## Traveller (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: V*

I remember this programme they repeated it a year or so back late at night on the Sci Fi channel I kept forgetting it was on

Its still one of the best Alien invasion shows around and for its time was a break through in tv shows now the make up looks dated and the speacial effects poor but it doesnt stop me from wanting to see it all over again you can now purchase the first series on dvd.

Marc singer has actually been in over 50 tv shows and films


----------



## Dave (May 5, 2004)

*V: The Series on DVD*



> _from SciFi Wire_
> 
> *Series Comes To DVD*
> 
> ...




*Any more news on the new series?*


----------



## Eway (May 5, 2004)

I heard about that a few weeks ago...Can't wait!!!

Last week I stumbled upon a vhs tape with the final episode...it just fueled my fire!!!


----------



## Athena293 (May 5, 2004)

Yay!  Please, please let it be less expensive than _Star Trek: Voyager_


----------



## Eway (May 5, 2004)

I heard $39.95....if I remember correctly.


----------



## Annette (May 5, 2004)

On www.play.com the series is on 2 box sets V - The Feature Length Pilot and 2nd Episode & then V- The Final Battle (2 discs)
both priced at Â£10.99. These are Region 2.

annette


----------



## Amidala (May 30, 2004)

*Re: V*

I'd like a V boxset...it'd look lovely within my collection


----------



## Athena293 (Jun 5, 2004)

****Update***Update***Update****

*Two recent updates* re: V

Half the fun is the way this guy presents it...*

____________________________________________________
Sequel to "V" the final battle in the works!!! 
Thursday, May 20, 2004:
Have some amazing news for those of you who remember NBC's sci-fi epic franchise "V". Well, it turns out that the franchise is going to get even bigger (as early as 2006!) Ken Johnson, who did special effects and soundwork oÂ­n ID4, Fargo, as well as the original V, has stated that NBC has greenLit a six hour sequel to the immensely popular classic epic (remember the ratings, it killed Dynasty and Knots landing!) So, now a script is being redrafted and reworked to perfection and the budget is in the ball park of over 100 million. It is going to be the most expensive and effects-packed mini series in the NBC roster to date (here's hoping it truly rocks). 

Now for the best part of the news, returning are Marc Singer and Faye Grant to reprise their roles as the legendary resistance leaders... and wait for it... queen of the bada** [edited for ascifi.com] leaders herself... Jane Badler reprising her role as Diana! No word oÂ­n whether Robert Englund is oÂ­nboard or not, would be cool if he is. You can find some updates oÂ­n Llana's V website (seems to have the inside scoop from all major character celebs including frequent contact with Jane Badler) but nothing new other than what I posted. So I'll keep ya's posted as soon as I hear it.

NBC raises a "V" for victory- More fantastic news!!! 
Sunday, May 23, 2004
...V will oÂ­nce again be an enormous event for old fans, as well as new oÂ­nes (it will give them the incentive to rent or buy the original fantastic series if they havn't seen it). On with the news: "V The Second Generation" as it will officially be called, will begin promotion with an article in the June 14th issue of TV Guide. 

Kenneth Johnson is helming the project as writer (who wrote the original series), director and overseeing special effects and music(sounds like a busy guy!) and Rob lee will executive produce. V will be a Warner Bros. production.  IT ALL GETS BETTER!!!  ROBERT ENGUND HAS CONFIRMED HIS INVOLVEMENT WITH NEW V SERIES!!! Mr. Engund confirmed his reprisal oÂ­n "V The New Generation" at the Collector Maniac Fair in Milton Keynes U.K. Said he is "really excited that Kenneth is putting life back into a series that ended too soon" he said "just waiting for the paperwork to arrive so I can sign oÂ­n. 

SPOILER ALERT!!!
(But read it anyways, cuz it's so frickin' cool!!).


Spoiler



The new series will begin 20 years after the events of "Final Battle" and delve deeper into the ominous alien race's past, and possibly thier future. Says Kenneth, "For years I've had the passion to dig even deeper into the Sirian Regime and now I have the chance. The reptiles are deeply entrenched into all aspects of Earth life and have turned much of the human race into empassioned followers. The ships that were destroyed in "Final Battle" were replaced with more mother ship's entering the Earth's system, we just didn't show you! we don't show you the 100+ ships that eventually arrive. There is a clue in a couple of the last TV episodes were Charles, the Supreme Commander basically says that Earth will be a fitting homeworld, and that more fleets are oÂ­n schedule".  Kenneth also says, "The resistance is fighting a loosing battle with the dominant alien military, but suddenly, in the midst of this chaos, Earth gains a powerful, mysterious new ally, but I can't tell ya who or what it is!" 


 
 Whew!!! If that doesn't get your sci-fi heart pounding, than I'm terribly sorry to inform you, YOU MUST BE DEAD!!! )  
____________________________________________________


**thanks to Bloodyquill*


----------



## Dave (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: ***Update***Update***Update****



> _Originally posted by Athena293 _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



It sounds better all the time, but I can't wait until 2006!


----------



## Krystal (Jun 5, 2004)

Thanks for the update Athena293. Is definitely great news that Robert will be part of it, all all the others of course. It looks is going to be awesome.  

Krystal :rain:


----------



## Foxbat (Sep 8, 2004)

*V*

I'm just wondering if there are any out there that remember this from the 80s. I've just bought 'V The Miniseries'((2 episodes), 'V The Final Battle' (3 episodes) and 'V The Complete TV series'.

When it was shown in the UK, it was consgned to the graveyard slot and I never got to see it all (what I saw, I enjoyed). So I'm going to spend the next few weeks watching every episode. 

My question is: have I got everything? Is there any more that I need before I pop a bottle of Burgundy and waste my life in front of the TV? I really don't want to start and then find I've got a bit missing from the V puzzle. 

Any help would be much appreciated....*hic*
Maybe I've been a bit premature with the Burgundy


----------



## erickad71 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: V*

I just wanted to say that I loved that series when it was on! It was a lot of fun to watch. I'm no expert, and it's been a while since I've seen it, but it sounds like you have everything you need...I hope you enjoy.


----------



## Foxbat (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: V*

I couldn't resist and I've watched the first installment. The DVD is excellent quality and this series is just as good now as it was way back then.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 9, 2004)

*Re: V*

Thanks Foxbat, I bought one of the DVD's a while ago, and have just purchased the second. Only to find out that it was the first, in a different title...
But with the title of the second, well, I've already e-mailed amazon to arrange the swop!!!


----------



## dwndrgn (Sep 9, 2004)

*Re: V*

You forgot some snack items like live mice, and whatnot  

I loved V when it came out and the US networks re-played it for several years so I got to watch it over again and again.  I can still quote some of it


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 9, 2004)

*Re: V*

I remember seeing something of V - Robert Englund in a cute role!


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 9, 2004)

*Re: V*



			
				dwndrgn said:
			
		

> You forgot some snack items like live mice, and whatnot
> 
> I loved V when it came out and the US networks re-played it for several years so I got to watch it over again and again. I can still quote some of it


Love that scene when Jane Badler dislocates her jaw and eats the guinea pig!!!


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 9, 2004)

*Re: V*



			
				I said:
			
		

> I remember seeing something of V - Robert Englund in a cute role!


He was the vegetirian fifth columnist who was posted to LA instead of Arabia by mistake. 
Even the alien beaurocracy can screw up on occasion


----------



## mac1 (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: V*



			
				Foxbat said:
			
		

> My question is: have I got everything?


Yeah thats the lot I think, though I wasnt even aware that the complete TV series was even out on DVD. I have the original miniseries and The Final Battle, I'll have to look into getting the 19 TV series episodes when the funds are there to do so. Did it come in a nice boxset? It may be region 1 only, in which case I'll import it.


----------



## Foxbat (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: V*

It's Region 1 only Bigmac (so far at least). It came as one of those 3 disc gatefold thingys. It cost me £22.99 from play.com but I got caught (again!) by customs and had to fork out another £8 (£4 VAT and £4 for handling). 

I've watched all the miniseries and it was excellent. I've never seen the TV series before so I'm looking forward to it


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: V*

Nice to see you around again, cormac.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 20, 2004)

*Re: V*

I've seen the TV series on Amazon, so am assuming that is OK for the UK market. Apparently they are bringing the second season out on DVD next year. To the best of my knowledge this has not been released on DVD or Video before.
Also, I have heard of an updated series being made, using the same characters, but appart from my initail notification, I have not been able to find any info. If anyone has, I'd be please to see it.


----------



## Whitestar (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: V*



			
				Foxbat said:
			
		

> I'm just wondering if there are any out there that remember this from the 80s. I've just bought 'V The Miniseries'((2 episodes), 'V The Final Battle' (3 episodes) and 'V The Complete TV series'.
> 
> My question is: have I got everything? Is there any more that I need before I pop a bottle of Burgundy and waste my life in front of the TV? I really don't want to start and then find I've got a bit missing from the V puzzle.


Hi Foxbat. Yes, you have the entire V saga. However, the tv series is not as good as the original miniseries or the second miniseries. The original miniseries had everything: political intrigue, conspiracy, humor, love and suspense. The tv show strayed from all that and placed more emphasis on action and soap opera storylines. Plus, it kept viewers tuned in to see what kind of animal Diana was eating in the next episode. Still, it had some good moments too. It was at times engaging and heartfelt.


As you may or may not know, V creator Kenneth Johnson is currently writing a sequel to the original miniseries. It's entitled, "V: The Second Generation". It takes place 20 years later, where the Vistors are converting humans into followers and the resistance is fighting a losing battle, when they suddenly receive a mysterious and powerful ally to combat the Visitors. This new and upcoming miniseries completely ignores The Final Battle and the tv series, which is quite understandably because Kenneth Johnson was not involved in those projects. He had something entirely different in mind with the producers and that's why he left due to creative differences. Now NBC has given him the greenlight to write a continuation from the original miniseries. Johnson has stated that if it is successful, more miniseries will follow. One thing is certain, anything written by Johnson will be great. This will be an instant hit, rest assured! 


Whitestar


----------



## Foxbat (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: V*

Thanks for the info Whitestar. I had no idea they were producing a 'next generation' series. Fingers crossed for a work as good as the original miniseries


----------



## Whitestar (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: V*

Hi Foxbat.


I have here a link on the new miniseries right here:

http://www.mindpulse.com/users/lizlady/pressrelease.htm

The one who runs the site is Ilana and she keeps regularly in touch with Kenneth Johnson. If you have any questions on the upcoming miniseries, she will have all the answers for you. 


Whitestar


----------



## erickad71 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: V*

Very interesting! I hope this works out well. I loved the original series.


----------



## Gilligan (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: V*

This is great news, I adored the miniseries when I watched it back in the 80's, and read all the books.  For some reason the character of Elizabeth just really grabbed me.  Not sure I like the idea of ignoring the final battle becuase I'm a sucker for happy endings but I'll be more than happy to hear more details!


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: V*

thanks whitestar, thats the info i was after. my copy of the final battle arrived this morning. The series is on the Xmas list!


----------



## Whitestar (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: V*



			
				Princess Ivy said:
			
		

> thanks whitestar, thats the info i was after. my copy of the final battle arrived this morning. The series is on the Xmas list!


 
As for getting the tv series on DVD, that makes two of us!  


Whitestar


----------



## Stryker (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Annette _
> *I remember watching this a young child, used to stay up late watching it. Used to scare the hell out of me. I have to admit I've got it on video now. Looking at it now it is quite cheezy but there you go.
> 
> One thing which sticks in my memory is of the young girl giving birth to an 'alien' baby.
> ...



And don't forget under their human skin getup they were some kind of green lizard thingy if memory serves me correct  


Stryker


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 25, 2005)

"They came to Earth, disguised as friends. But instead, they took our water and our people for food. But there is a Resistance... to save our people and our planet. These are the stories of this Resistance..."

Cast:
Marc Singer 
Role: Mike Donovan
Andrew Prine 
Role: Steven [ episodes 3 - 5, recurring earlier ]
Duncan Regehr 
Role: Charles Duncan
Lane Smith 
Role: Nathan Bates 
Michael Ironside 
Role: Ham Tyler [ episodes 3 - 17 ]
Faye Grant 
Role: Julie Parish 
Sandy Simpson 
Role: Mark [ episodes 3 - 5 ] 
Christopher Shobe 
Role: Louis 
Tommy Peterson 
Role: Josh Brooks [ episodes 1 - 2 ] 
Michael Wright 
Role: Elias Taylor 
Peter Nelson 
Role: Brian [ episodes 1 - 5 ] 
David Packer 
Role: Daniel Bernstein [ episodes 1 - 5 ] 
June Chadwick 
Role: Lydia (Episodes 7-24) 
Jennifer Cooke 
Role: Elizabeth Maxwell 
Blair Tefkin 
Role: Robin Maxwell [ episodes 1 - 17 ] 
Robert Englund 
Role: Willie 
Richard Herd 
Role: John [ episodes 3 - 5, recurring earlier ] 
Jeff Yagher 
Role: Kyle Bates 
Thomas Hill 
Role: Father Andrew [ episodes 3 - 5 ] 
Frank Ashmore 
Role: Martin/Phillip 
Michael Durrell 
Role: Robert Maxwell (Episodes 1-5, recurring otherwise) 
Neva Patterson 
Role: Eleanor Dupres [ episodes 1 - 5 ] 
Jane Badler 
Role: Diana


----------



## Alysheba (Jun 25, 2005)

This was a great mini-series and really good show. Unfortunately not a whole lot of people thought so and it ended way too soon.


----------



## ajdecon (Jun 26, 2005)

I really enjoyed the miniseries, but the show sort of failed to impress me.  Too bad it died like that though...


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 26, 2005)

And a shame that I have some of the VHS tapes of the show...


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 26, 2005)

Definitely one to watch, but I'm under the impression that after the aliens were first forced to leave (end of season 1 or 2??) they came back more for the cash-in than plot value??


----------



## GrownUp (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: V*

I used to love these when I was very small, maybe 6 years old? I remember fairly vividly a Dynasty-style woman biting a canary's head off. 


But I don't know if I'd want to see them all again. It seemed so riveting at six. But I was six.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: V*

Well, it's fairly cheesy (friend of mine bought the boxset on DVD recently and we had a "V" marathon!) but the effects hold up suprisingly well considering how old they are now - although the exterior space shuttle sets look like cardboard!

It certainly was quite creepy and not played for laughs at all. I remember this scene of one of the aliens being gassed by the weapon they discovered at the end and it was quite gruesome really.

I enjoyed the smaller moments in the series really. The young lad joining the aliens 'police force' aka nazi brownshirts and the bizarre alien/human baby thingy


----------



## GrownUp (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: V*

I remember the gassing scene! And the birth scene, with the baby with the tongue and the lizard. 

_That's_ good children's TV.


----------



## Fay Re Nuff (May 9, 2006)

*Re: V*

as a child, i remember thinking this was very clever and very subtle. i still love it, but no longer mistake it for subtle


----------



## Dave (May 26, 2006)

I'm going to try and find out what happened to this 'V: The Second Generation'.

(I won this weeks 'Hailing Frequencies' competition and I get a request. My request will be that they investigate this. )

[I have also just merged the three existing threads on V]


----------



## Steffi (May 26, 2006)

Now that's a show that makes me all nostalgic....I remember it from years age......like you say if you watch it now it all looks a bit cheesy but I would love to see the next generation V with todays special effects, it would be brilliant!!


----------



## Eway (May 26, 2006)

From Ilana's board:

New 2007 V Miniseries will be announced at Bionicon1.0

Please see link for more info

bionicon1.com/guests.html

Kenny will answer questions about the new 2007 "V" in development


----------



## Dave (May 26, 2006)

Thanks for that link. I see it says "movie" now, not the six episodes mentioned before. I'm glad it has only been set back and not cancelled.


----------



## Eway (May 26, 2006)

IMDb says TV mini series...I'll be happy either way.  I guess I should call my sister and start preparing for another V party.


----------



## Dave (May 26, 2006)

I got a reply from 'Hailing Frequencies' but they think that changes at the studio executive level killed off the project. It seems that we know better. Is anyone here going to Bionicon? I seem to remember a post about it a while back.


----------



## Eway (Jun 13, 2006)

From: http://thevisitors.info/

Watch V Online â€” March 17, 2006 â€” Now you can watch V: The Series on AOL's In2TV broadband TV network. You'll need Windows XP and Windows Media Player 10 to use the service.


----------



## Dave (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eway _
> *From: http://thevisitors.info/*


That is an excellent site for Visitors information. Thanks for sharing it. It has all the episodes, and I never realised there were Visitors novels. News of the sequel is not so promising though - it sounds like it has been announced several times before and not materialised.


----------



## Eway (Jun 26, 2006)

From the Lizard Lady herself...Ilana:

Okay.  Youâ€™ve waited long enough.  Here are the â€œVâ€ updates!!!!!!!

    * KEN JOHNSON has written the BOOK of V: The Second Generation.  He hooked up with Tor Books (who did the original â€œVâ€ books) and if all goes well, the book should be coming out in 2007!

   2. It appears that V:TSG the TV movie will be moving forward!  Right now thereâ€™s a $19 million budget but Ken is working with Warner Brothers Home Video to get more.  As of 6/25/06, all of the contracts with the powers that be have not yet been signed.  But the great news is weâ€™ll get a glimpse of the movie from the book!


   3. The character of Mike Donovan appears to have died 10 years after V:TO.


   4. The Mothership will have a different look.  The exterior will have a reptilian type of look.  For those of you who donâ€™t know, for V:TO there were no models of the Motherships.  Everything was matte.


   5. Remember the Distress Signal Julie Parrish sent out at the end of V:TO?  Well, guess what?  They finally arrive.  Oneâ€™s a black woman, oneâ€™s a white woman and thereâ€™s a guy.  Are they good or are they bad?

http://www.mindpulse.com/users/lizlady/bionicon.htm


----------



## Dave (Jun 27, 2006)

If that's true it's great news, but I've been looking into this more over the last month and you wouldn't believe how many times this V:TSG has already been "announced". Some annoucements are copied here in this thread. In 2004 the had even supposedly signed up some of the cast! I look forward to seeing it, but I'll wait to celebrate until it's actually filming.

I might buy that book though!


----------



## McHorde-Trooper (Jul 13, 2006)

I find it hard to imagin a new version of V.

V was like the perfect synthisis of Sci-Fi and History (like the persecution of the Scientists / compared to the persecution of the Jews in WW2).

V was both compleatly original and totally unoriginal.  

I don't think a new (non-book) version would go over well.  

But . . maybe it could work.   I wonder what the new plot would be?  Same as the book?


----------



## Eway (Aug 10, 2006)

From Kenneth Johnson's website.

Kenneth Johnson's new novel 
will be released in hardcover by 
Tor Publications in early 2007.

The novel is based upon his 
screenplay for the new  
mini-series sequel to V which is 
currently in development with 
Warner Bros.

Read the rest at


http://www.kennethjohnson.us/VNovel.html


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: 'V' - The Visitors*

Broken poll - closing thread.


----------



## rebekkahpayne (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: V*

Hey guys, I don't think watching a Marathon of "V" is cheesy at all... to be quite honest I bought the DVD set for myself for a Christmas present and have been watching them with my kids.

When "V" was first televised in the UK I was just 10 years old, and from the word go I was hooked.  I was pretty miffed when the series finished but was glad to hear that they were thinking about filming a second series.  Now that was in the pipeline back in the late 80's if I remember rightly.

Now almost 20 years later looks like "V" The Second Generation might actually become a reality.  I always keep a keen eye out on anything to do with the series and it would certainly be brilliant if they can get this done... sadly you won't be seeing the return of Nathan Bates as back on June 13th 2005 just a couple of months of being diagnosed with Lou Gehrig's Disease, Lane Smith died.  I'm sure he will be greatly missed, he was a very fine actor.

It would be great if they could muster up some of the main stars like Jane Badler, Blair Tefkin and of course Marc Singer.  I read one of the replies asking what else Marc Singer actually appeared in and someone said they thought it was Midnight Cowboy... well Marc was of course "The Beastmaster", the other actor you may have thought was Marc could have been Gary Cole who portrayed Jack "The Nighthawk" Killian from the hit show Midnight Caller in which Gary plays an ex police officer who mistakenly shoots his partner, leaves the force to become a DJ for KJCM.

Right guys, I know this was a long post, I promise I will keep them short in future.

I hope all of you have a very Merry Christmas and all the best for 2009.


----------



## Tickle (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: V*

Wow!!! V! I used to love this series. I will be getting the DVD set. I use to watch this whenever it came on. I want to be able to show it to my neice and nephews. I do think this is one of those classics that will be good no matter what century we are now in. The graphics are outdated, but the storyline still applies.


----------



## Dave (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: V*



I said:


> Heh, good call on the pop quiz.
> 
> What else was Marc Singer in?


He was in one episode of the 'Planet of the Apes' TV series. Quite a few faces pop up in that.

I think the most unexpected thing I saw was Jeff Goldblum in an episode of 'Starsky and Hutch'.

As for V, I loved it, but as others have mentioned, over here in the UK the episodes were put on together, in a single week, and during the holidays. If you missed them (and no VCRs or DVD back then) you'd had it. I'd like to see the whole ministries from start to finish.


----------



## The Procrastinator (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: V*

V, now theres a blast from the past. I was a teenager when it was on the telly and I loved it, our whole family was hooked on it. Must look into the box set.


----------



## Rosemary (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: V*

I too enjoyed watching V.  Some parts were a bit gory, no chainsaws,  but on the whole, quite an exciting series.  I'd like to see it again.


----------

